# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Impotent mit 46

## 46Impotent

hallo Leidensgenossen,
ich habe mir diesen  Forumsnahmen gegeben weil er meine derzeitige Situation am besten beschreibt.
Ich bin im April diesen Jahres einseitig Nervschonend operiert worden. Das anfangs PSA war 16.
Der aktuelle PSA Wert jetzt im Oktober ist unter der Nachweisgrenze.
Die Kontinentz ist abgesehen davon dass die Blase nicht mehr das Fassungsvermögen von früher aufweist gut.  
Zurzeit sind noch leichte Schmerzen im Steißbein bereich vorhanden. Leider tut sich in sachen potenz selbst mit Viagra usw. nichts mehr.
Ich habe mir beim Urologen Skat spritzen lassen, daraufhin kam es zu einer verhaltenen Erektion. Leider bringe ich es nicht fertig mir selbst die Spritze zu setzen. Für einen Tipp wie man diese scheu überwinden kann wäre ich dankbar.

----------


## RuStra

> hallo Leidensgenossen,
> ich habe mir diesen  Forumsnahmen gegeben weil er meine derzeitige Situation am besten beschreibt.
> Ich bin im April diesen Jahres einseitig Nervschonend operiert worden. Das anfangs PSA war 16.
> Der aktuelle PSA Wert jetzt im Oktober ist unter der Nachweisgrenze.
> Die Kontinentz ist abgesehen davon dass die Blase nicht mehr das Fassungsvermögen von früher aufweist gut.  
> Zurzeit sind noch leichte Schmerzen im Steißbein bereich vorhanden. Leider tut sich in sachen potenz selbst mit Viagra usw. nichts mehr.
> Ich habe mir beim Urologen Skat spritzen lassen, daraufhin kam es zu einer verhaltenen Erektion. Leider bringe ich es nicht fertig mir selbst die Spritze zu setzen. Für einen Tipp wie man diese scheu überwinden kann wäre ich dankbar.


hallo Leidensgenosse,
einen Spritz-Tipp kann ich Dir nicht geben, der wird von anderen kommen. Aber Du kannst, wenn die OP erst ein halbes Jahr her ist, noch auf Besserung hoffen - das dürfte erstmal die Botschaft sein. Die Regeneration der Nerven kann noch besser werden.
grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo, 

ganz "impotent" wirst Du wohl nicht sein. Die Orgasmusfähigkeit beim Mann bleibt auch nach einer Prostatektomie normalerweise erhalten, weil die Nerven, die für den Orgasmus zuständig sind, ganz anders verlaufenl, als die Nerven, die für eine Erektion notwendig sind.

Wenn die Penisspitze beim Mann gereizt wird, kommt es zu einem Orgasmus, dem allerdins die Ejakulation und die Erektion des Gliedes fehlen.

Mit Phantasie läßt sich auch ohne Erektion ein lustvolles Sexualleben führen (für beide Partner).

Wenn PDE-5-Inhibitoren (Viagra und Co) nicht wirken und die Skat-Spritze Dir unagenehm ist, versuche es doch einmal mit einer Vakuumpumpel

Obwohl die Wissenschaft dagegen spricht, gibt es glaubhafte Anwenderbericht, die aussagen, dass nach regelmäßigem Üben mit der Pumpe wieder eine natürliche Erektion zu Stande kam.

Wenn sich ein Jahr nach der OP nichts tut, dann wird sich auch die Erektionsfähigkeit wahrscheinlich nicht mehr einstellen. Dann gibt es noch die Alternative des Penisimplantates, bei dem künstliche Schwellkörper in den Penis eingepflanzt werden. Betroffene aus unserer Gruppe, die den Mut zu dieser OP hatten, sind sehr begeistert davon.

Ab dem 21.10.07 kannst Du mich zu dem Thema auch anrufen. Mündlich läßt maches besser erklären: Telefon 0621 / 72 14 22.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## spertel

Lieber Betroffener, bitte erspare mir die Anrede mit Deinem "Nicknamen"

Ich bin Jahrgang 1961, ich vermute Du auch, und bin vor genau -2-Jahren und -3- Monaten auf Grund eines vermeintlich geringen Tumorbefalls der Prostata beidseitig nervschonend operiert worden.
Die Regeneration in puncto Potenz war bis ca. 16 Monate !!!! nach der OP als erbärmlich zu bezeichnen. Ich bin dieser Tatsache mit dem nötigen Galgenhumor und Sarkasmus begegnet und habe so bei mir gedacht, "das war`s dann wohl!".
Zum Zeitpunkt meiner Entlassung aus der Klinik war mir kein Konzept oder Verfahrensweise bekannt, wie man eine mögliche Regeneration der Nerven fördern sollte, habe auch aus Gleichgültigkeit nicht danach gefragt. Ich dachte mir, entweder es passiert von alleine wieder oder eben nicht.

-3- Monate postoperativ habe ich dann vor dem Einschlafen über einen Zeitraum von 4-6 Wochen 2-3 mal wöchentlich eine halbe Viagra eingenommen, um wie man mir empfohlen hatte, eine Schädigung der Schwellkörper zu verhindern. Diese Maßnahmen blieben bis auf starke Kopfschmerzen, innere Unruhe und Hautausschlag im Gesicht ohne Erfolg.
Als bekennendes Weichei, der kaum in der Lage ist, sich selbst eine Thrombosespritze zu setzen, habe ich auf weitere Kunststücke, wie die Verwendung von Skat oder einer Vakuumpumpe, verzichtet und mich mit meiner traurigen Gestalt abgefunden und nach neuen "Betätigungsfeldern" gesucht.
Ca. 16 Monate nach erfolgter Op, siehe da, erste Reaktionen. Diese Reaktionen haben sich bis heute stetig weiter verbessert und sich auf einem mittlerweile sehr zufriedenstellenden Niveau stabilisiert, so dass heute GV -ohne die Nutzung von Hilfsmitteln- fast jederzeit wieder möglich ist.
Mir bekannte Publikationen gingen meist von einer Phase bis zu 24 Monaten aus, in der eine Nervregeneration möglich ist. Bei mir habe ich auch nach diesem Zeitraum noch deutliche Verbesserungen festgestellt.
Fakt ist, dass der Erfolg der nervschonenden Op, ob einseitig oder beidseitig, von den Fähigkeiten und Erfahrungen des Operateurs abhängig sind. Der weitergehende Verlauf hinsichtlich der Potenzentwicklung ist allerdings bei den meisten Betroffenen sehr unterschiedlich. Da Deine Op erst knapp -6- Monate zurückliegt ist das Zeitfenster für die Wiedererlangung Deiner Potenz noch lange nicht ausgereizt, obwohl die einseitige Nervschonung logischerweise etwas ungünstiger ist als die beidseitige.

Du solltest Geduld bewahren und versuchen, durch Einnahme von Sildenalfil in unterschiedlichen Dosen, 25- 50 mg etwa 2-3 mal die Woche, die Durchblutung der Schwellkörper zu fördern und diese zu "trainieren". Zur besseren Wirkung sollte die Einnahme möglichst auf nüchternen Magen erfolgen.

Möglicherweise haben andere Forumteilnehmer noch andere Erfahrungen gemacht, die sie an Dich weitergeben könnten.

Also, Kopf hoch, nicht die Geduld verlieren und vor allem sich nicht selbst unter Druck setzen oder setzen lassen !!

Alles Gute

Spertel, Berlin

----------


## wowinke

Hallo,
ich habe mich nach meiner RPE (damals 49), mit der Regenertation gechädigter peripherer Nerven wozu auch die Nerven zur Erektion gehören, beschäftigt.

Die Regenreration verläuft durch aussprossen des Axoms aus dem Rückenmark und läuft sehr sehr langsam (offen ist ob der Spross auch da ankommt wo er hin soll). Dies hat sich bei mir auch so eingestellt, wurde
immer besser.

wichtigt ist währende der Zeit in der die Nerven noch nicht ausreichend regeneriert sind der Schwellkörperathropie entgegen zu wirken, hier habe ich mir 1 mal pro Woche eine SKAT vom Urologen verabreichen lassen,
bis sich auch die Wirkung mit Viagra und Co erzielen ließ, so ca. nach 10 Monaten 

Heute geht es meist ohne, mit 5 mg Levitra immer.

Also wenn Du nicht selbst spritzen kannst, den Urologen bitten, mit der Dosis kann man auch hier varieren. Es geht in dem Fall nicht um GV sonder 
um eine Behandlung gegen die Schwellkörperatrophie. Natürlich kann man auch das eine tun braucht aber das andere nicht zu lassen :-)      

Also Kopf hoch da entwickelt sich noch was.

Gruß     

Wolfgang

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo,

man kann es auch einmal mit MUSE 1000 mikrogramm (Wirkstoff Alprostadil) statt SKAT versuchen, sollte das zu schmerzhaft werden. MUSE ist leicht zu handhaben, die Erektion entwicklelt sich langsam und ist nicht so schmerzhaft. Die Erektion reicht (fast) für einen GV (evt. mit Pumpe nachhelfen).

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen M.

----------


## hulda_bauer

_möchte dir kurz antworten, es braucht ganz einfach zeit, hatten das selbe problem nach fast 3 jahren kann mann sagen es geht wieder mal mit und mal ohne hilfsmittel, wir haben alles versucht, zur zeit nimmt mein mann jeden 2 tag noch die penis pumpe und trainiert  die schwellkörper , allso nicht nachlassen dann wird es werden , viel erfolg dabei,wünschen wir    hulda_bauer_

----------


## Eren1950

> Leider tut sich in sachen potenz selbst mit Viagra usw. nichts mehr.
> Ich habe mir beim Urologen Skat spritzen lassen, daraufhin kam es zu einer verhaltenen Erektion. Leider bringe ich es nicht fertig mir selbst die Spritze zu setzen. Für einen Tipp wie man diese scheu überwinden kann wäre ich dankbar.


Es ist sicher nicht leicht sich selbst eine Injektion (noch dazu dort) zu geben. Ich hätte früher auch nie gedacht, daß ich das je schaffen würde. Sogar meine Frau, die sonst bei solchen Sachen nicht so zimperlich ist, wollte mir die Spritze nicht geben. Das ist wirklich nur eine mentale Überwindung, jeder Mensch hat zwar eine andere Schmerzgrenze und ich bin nicht gerade ein Held was die Schmerzgrenze betrifft aber es tut wirklich nicht weh. Ich hatte die erste richtige Erektion 10 Monaten nach der OP eben durch die Spritze Caverject, vielleicht deshalb ist mir diese Variante als eine schöne Erinnerung geblieben.

Ansonsten schliesse ich mich den Erfahrungen der Betroffenen an, die hier geantwortet haben. Es gibt keine allgemeine Regeln für die Erholung der Erektionsnerven. Ich machte mir auch große Sorgen nach 1,5 Jahren als es nicht so recht klappte. Aber mit der Zeit ist es immer besser geworden.

Also hab viel Geduld, es wird sicher noch werden...

Grüße aus Wien
Eren

----------


## walter44

Hallo an alle Betroffenen .
Bin wie schon im anderen Beitrag erwähnt vor ca. drei und einhalb Jahren operiert worden.Angeblich auch nervenschonend!!!!Der schwellkörper "Corpus caversonum"??wird jedoch nicht vom Blut durchflossen,wird also nicht steif und hart. Da helfen kein Viagra , Muse , Skat und dergleichen. Mit der Pumpe schmerzt es sehr und hält auch nicht lange genug.Wenn der Kopf -wie früher- "dass" nicht steuert ist es sehr beschämend wenn die Frau darauf wartet mit der Pume zu hantieren.Meine eigene Diagnose lautet: da geht nichts mehr.Die Erregung,welchr vom Kopf aus geht - fehlt.
Mein Arzt würde mir etwas anderes erzählen wenn ich 2-3X in der Woche zu ihm käme um mir skat spritzen zu lassen.Da hat er gar keine Zeit.Wieviel Geduld muss man denn nach fast 4 Jahren noch haben.Grüße an alle Betroffenen sendet Walter.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

überlege doch mal in Deiner Situation, ob da nicht ein Penisimplantat angebracht wäre?

Das funktioniert auf Knopfdruck und die alte Spontanität (fast noch mehr) ist dann auch wieder da.

Betroffene unserer Gruppe, die den Mut dazu hatten, sind sehr zufrieden damitl

Das Penisimplantat wird bei gesetzlich Versicherten von den Krankenkassen bezahlt.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## monikamai

Hallo,ich bin 54Jahre,mein Mann 56,vor 2Wochen OP-Sie haben vor einem Jahr das letzte mal geschrieben-was gibt es neues????Hat es etwas positives gegeben,was uns mut machen kann???
Danke für Anwort
Monikamai

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Monika,

es wäre sicherer, wenn Du ihm parallel noch eine Privat-Mail schickst, weil er vielleicht gar nicht mehr - oder nur noch sehr unregelmäßig - hier bei uns reinschaut.

Schorschel

----------


## Mistral1

ich kann das auch nur bestätigen was andere sagen. Du brauchst Geduld. Bei mir ist es nun 2j. her und die Welt da unten ist noch immer nicht ganz in Ordnung. Ich denke aber pos. und es wird bei dir auch werden.
Alles Gute.

----------


## richi_m1

Wenn potenzerhaltend operiert wurde, kann es tatsächlich dauern, bis es wieder richtig funktioniert. Sagt übrigens auch ein Urologie-Prof. in einem Interview, das ich Dir hier mal anbei stelle: http://www.rheinruhrmed.de/interview...z_heimbach.php Darin heißt es zwar, dass selbst bei potenzerhaltender OP die Chance nicht bei 100 Prozent ist, dass man wieder kann. Aber inkls. Viagra & co. kommt man wohl auf eine Rate von 90 Prozent der Patienten, die dann wieder können.

----------

